# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  The right car for you

## RAHEN

Hello everyone,
Hope you all are doing fine...while posting i waz thinking...which car would you prefer for your family...no doubt..when it comes to self..we can make decision easily...but when it comes to choosing a car for family that means having enough space for all...and if going for a trip..some space for the things too...the question is...which is the right car for your family?

----------


## AaDi

I like big cars so my choice stays the same  :Wink: 
But I do want to buy my dad a Mercedes one day  :Smile: 

Ideally I want to have at least three cars in my home (yes, ideal world doesn't exist  :Stick Out Tongue:  so let me dream  :Stick Out Tongue:  )
A Sports Car (guys car) like a Ferrari 430 or Lamborghini Gallardo - For me duh
A Family Car (to fit 4-5 people) like a BMW 7-series - For casual drives around relatives
A People Carrier (to fit 5-7 people) like an Audi Q7 - For long journeys  :Wink:

----------


## dsjeya

i have 2 small cars susuki 800
2 medium hyundai santro and tata indiga diesal for long journer
my dream is to buy a toyota corolla

----------


## ikhlaq786

I own two cars a Vauxhall Vectra Estate SRI in Black and a Honda Civic. We are looking to buy a Ford Focus, a Mini or even a VW Beetle. Soon we used to have a Range Rover Vogue but that drank to much petrol and cost to much to run.

----------


## Magic

i would suggest a caravan kind of car so you can have enough space for luggage + more people can sit in...
but for myself...i'll just get a sedan with a powerful engine ...all new ones are spacious...so any full size sedan would work...trunk is good enough for my luggage  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

